# my undead conversions



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

This is a Strigoi Vampire Countess, based on the tale The Silver Princess (old army book). Other photos here










What do you think?


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks good, is it going to a competition entry? Or is she going to be rank and file with a big unit of ghouls? hence the big base.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

@cirs85 Yeah, she going to be rank in a big unit of ghouls

And now my Arkhan the Black. Other photos here











What do you think?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Pretty damn cool.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good to see this project is continuing.


----------

